# 10 Rex Dumbo Babies up for Adoption in Fort Walton Beach, Florida.



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, my Dora had an unexpected litter.However, to my surprise she had a bunch of rex dumbo babies. I guess their father was a rex because Dora is a dumbo mink berkshire. Anyway, I need to find them homes as soon as possible. I am going to keep two females and would keep all if I had bigger cages. There are six girls and four boys in the litter. I don't have a camera because I lost my charger but I will try and take some webcam photos later. They are very curly! xD


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

A light colored, black or brown eyed just weaned girl rex dumbo with an outgoing personaility would probably make for the perfect rattie for me... but I'm in NJ. Any snow birds flying north in say about 5 or 6 weeks?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They sound adorable. If we could get a rat train going, I might be interested in some males! I'm still looking for the perfect boys.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

If you were closer I'd for sure take two of the male babies for my older two ratties.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Where is that from Ft Myers? I was in search of a all gray female dumbo baby...


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Their coats are various shades of dark. There are grays, blacks, two whites and one cinnamon. Some are berkshires and others selfs. 

@Shawna

According to google I am 560.1 mi away D:
I live closer by Pensacola and Alabama.

@Caged

A ratty train would be fabulous but seems hard to do.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Here is a short video i did with my webcam. I put them all together in front of my laptop. It was very interesting to say the least. xD


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Be still, my heart!

Please tell me that the cinnamon is one of the females. Then I won't feel the need to drive to Florida.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You know, I've shipped live tropical fish all around the world, but have no idea how to ship a baby rattie that should be a lot easier, safer and cheaper. I think I'm going to try and find out. If those whites have black or brown eyes, one would actually work a treat for me.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, thank you for all the replies. I have adopted out most of the litter. I currently have two females and two males left but a female tomorrow will be adopted by a family that already has rats.So that will leave me with 1 pew female, 1 pew male and 1 dark rex dumbo.


----------

